# The 2016 Shelby Invasion & Cyclone Coaster Sunday Ride - This Sunday - July 3rd



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2016)

*That's right a lot of people have asked about the 2016 SHELBY INVASION -- YES IT'S ON for EVERY JULY & as always is a FREE ride where all are welcome to come ride with CYCLONE COASTER 

The 2016 SHELBY INVASION will be the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride on Sunday JULY 3rd 2016- 

The first SHELBY INVASION in 2013 was fun with Slick wanting to show up the Huffman crowd - The SHELBY INVASION idea was born when Slick & I joking around & came up "THE SHELBY INVASION" as the catch line for this ride - Well we had so much fun doing it & with great response from other Shelby owners with a great turnout in 2013 - with around 35 Shelby's making it to the ride - With great Shelby turnouts in the past years - we decided to make it a annual migration - So bring out the killer Shelby's to ride & for all to see -

This year should be another great SHELBY INVASION with Slick & Karla from the Rolling Relics hyping up the ride too bring their Shelby bicycles & friends from up there to with Shelby's ... The great thing about these rides is that not the same Shelby bicycles show up as previous years .. It's always great to see new & different ones that I had never laid eyes on before ... Shelby bicycles that have migrated to Southern California in the last year 

Lets face it - ANY amount is a good amount of Shelby bicycles at any ride is a good day & the July CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION is a perfect time to ride your favorite Shelby among other Shelby's - Lets see your Shelby's everyone ... 



 
Ride Shelby - Frank*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lets see how many big tanks roll out! I remember the initial Shelby invasion ride--a good time. Hope this one sets the bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 27, 2016)

Shawn ... You never know whats gonna show up at these rides ... its always a good time though .. Ride Shelby - Frank


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm coming out from AZ!!!! Hope to meet all you guys out there. Finally found a place to stay too!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2016)

Between my girl and a couple friends, we'll be rollin' 4 deep

Two ladies ready to roll...


----------



## slick (Jun 27, 2016)

Laat years invasion

 

 

 .....during the lunch stop....and the after party at a favorite local watering hole.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm hope there will be more than three big tanks this year! I thought you Cali guys had all the big time stuff!V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 28, 2016)

neither me or my Shelby will make it this year.will catch some of you at the San Francisco ride.


----------



## slick (Jun 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm hope there will be more than three big tanks this year! I thought you Cali guys had all the big time stuff!V/r Shawn



There are more Aerocycles in L.A. than Airflows. You could have shipped yours over when you came down Shawn?


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 29, 2016)

From here in Shelby, Ohio, wishing you all a great 2016 Shelby Invasion!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2016)

slick said:


> There are more Aerocycles in L.A. than Airflows. You could have shipped yours over when you came down Shawn?



Sure! You think a six or seven hour ride is bad. Try plane tickets, hotel, and rental car. Then tack on cost/logistics of shipping, assembling, dis-assembling and shipping them back home! Not saying I may not do this one time but it takes a little planning of both time and resources to make happen. I look forward to seeing the pics and sure it will be a good time even if everyone is on Donald Ducks! V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 29, 2016)

My goal is to one day make it out before I die.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

During the build up for the inaugural Shelby Invasion ride in 2013, I put together some interesting historical anecdotes about the Shelby Cycle Company.
Here are some excerpts from that thread.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought this picture really captures the spirt of the day.
If you've got an old Shelby bicycle laying around, please dust it off, pump up the tires and come out and join us for the 4th annual Shelby Invasion ride.
It should be fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 30, 2016)

you forgot one important piece of the Shelby story Marty. after WWI there was a huge influx of cheap German products, among which were industrial sewing machines. there were so many and they were so cheap they caused the collapse of an American icon bicycle company. Davis Sewing Machine went belly up in 1922. it was Shelby that bought up much of what was left.
the joke was on them though, Horace Huffman took what he made from selling Davis' assets and started Huffman Mfg. in 1928. Huffman released their first bicycle in late 1934, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> you forgot one important piece of the Shelby story Marty. after WWI there was a huge influx of cheap German products, among which were industrial sewing machines. there were so many and they were so cheap they caused the collapse of an American icon bicycle company. Davis Sewing Machine went belly up in 1922. it was Shelby that bought up much of what was left.
> the joke was on them though, Horace Huffman took what he made from selling Davis' assets and started Huffman Mfg. in 1928. Huffman released their first bicycle in late 1934, and the rest, as they say, is history.





You just like swimming in the punch bowl, don't you Scott! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Picture spot


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> you forgot one important piece of the Shelby story Marty. after WWI there was a huge influx of cheap German products, among which were industrial sewing machines. there were so many and they were so cheap they caused the collapse of an American icon bicycle company. Davis Sewing Machine went belly up in 1922. it was Shelby that bought up much of what was left.
> the joke was on them though, Horace Huffman took what he made from selling Davis' assets and started Huffman Mfg. in 1928. Huffman released their first bicycle in late 1934, and the rest, as they say, is history.




Huffmans aren't history....the reside in every Walmart for $89.00. And a year later at the scrap yard being recycled to make a Toyota fender. Lol


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Mark.
Back in 2013, when I wrote up that Shelby history blog, I never dreamed that I would find an extended tank Shelby bicycle.
Just about the time the Shelby/Huffman trash talk rivalry between the Rolling Relics and the Cyclone Coaster groups was getting going, a guy from Buffalo, New York posted a picture of a bike that his aunt rescued from being hauled away with the trash.
Imagine an original condition extended tank Shelby being rolled out to the curb for the large item pick up!
Hard to believe from our perspective.
Anyway, I dropped the guy a line to see if he might want to sell it, as I'm sure most of us did.
Now fast forward three years, right before last years Shelby Invasion, and I get a message out of the blue, asking if I might still be interested in the bicycle.
Of course I couldn't do the deal fast enough.
It was interesting to go back and read the blog from 2013 when I thought a Speedline Shelby was an unlikely prospect and now to have been able to experience the joy of owning and riding one in such a short amount of time.
It's funny how life works when you just let it happen.
The model I ended up with wasn't the full tilt Speedline of 1938, but the rather unequipped model of 1940.
Even though this model is Spartan compared the earlier models, I really like the way it looked.
It suited my taste perfectly, and it came with a good story.
I'll be bringing it out again this year for the annual get together of Shelby built bicycles, and I'm sure if it could talk, it would be grateful for being rescued from the trash and being reunited with its brethren from Shelby, Ohio.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't get all the ribbing, maybe it's friendly, but hard to tell in print sometimes and reading the emotion between the lines.
it does seem like there is a big Schwinn and Huffman contingent in Southern CA, but plenty of Shelbys and other manufacturers as well.
Both top line products are outstanding, which is why I have some of each and keep all the tires inflated equally.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah, If someone asked what bike brand I identified with, I would have to say Schwinn.
My second choice would be Huffman.
I used to publicly berate the Shelby styling department, but then I came to terms that I secretly admired the bikes and the passion of those who collect them.
Thanks to a fellow Shelby collector, I was given the chance to own, work on and ride one.
I found out, that even though the styling might be a little funky, (imho) they are actually very nice bikes.
So I've toned down the rhetoric quite a bit.
I apologize to those that I have offended.
No real harm was meant, but I realize how unproductive it is to bash another's brand.
Lately it seems, that the Schwinn brand is the favorite to bash.
To the point that they are being burned in the camp fire at the annual meets.
Now that used to only be relegated to the cheap imports.
It's a sad day, when an American icon is being treated with such disdain.
It took us awhile to get to this point, and I know it will take us awhile to reverse this trend,
But, United we stand!
That's what these theme rides are all about.
It's fun to create some enthusiasm for a brand that you may have not considered, or know much about.
I certainly learned to respect the Shelby brand once I got exposed to them and their fans.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Actually it is an indication to me of what brands have the fiercest loyalty--at least in this forum. Not to say CWC, Monark, Colson, etc... don't have a loyal following but there seems to be a real brand loyalty with Schwinn, Huffman, and Shelby here. Personally I'm with Chris and believe that having diversity in my collection is what makes it exciting and fun for me. I jump in and stir the pot every once in a while but the fact is I own more Schwinns than any other brand. That said my favorite bike is Huffman built with a Westfield a close second. I believe most of what goes on here is good natured and is not meant to be mean spirited although it gets close sometimes! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2016)

All the brand bashing is in good fun. Honest. Most of the time this site is like the library, somebody has to be Belushi, and i'd say i do a fine job of it even though i don't have the College sweater on. Lol. Doesn't matter what you ride, just ride it.

I honestly think if i didn't stir the rivalry pot that Marty would still be a dedicated schwinn collector. Now look at him, huffmans, a shelby, cwc, even an elgin or two?

All in good fun boys. See you all in a few days.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2016)

Burning the midnight oil to get a couple more ready for Sunday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2016)

Shakedown donut run


----------



## slick (Jul 1, 2016)

Was up until midnight polishing this beast. I was supposed to have different rims built for it as well as a repaint of the black but.... no time. Should have that stuff done gor the S.F. ride July 30th. Tic toc...tic toc...


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking good Slick!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2016)

Well the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & 2016 Shelby Invasion is a couple days away .. how time flies ... I will have the Bobby Shelby T-shirts with me - some Shelby Airflo t-shirts & the ALL NEW 10 year anniversary CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts with me for the ride Sunday ... I can't wait to see everyone & what they're riding this year ... Big tanks are great .. but any Shelby is a great Shelby.. go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details  ... Ride Shelby - Frank


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 2, 2016)

It will be another nice day in Cali!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 2, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 335572 It will be another nice day in Cali!




You bringing a Shelby Cycle Truck?


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't have one of those yet. But, Frank allowed me to bring some shirts to sell this Sunday. See you there!!


----------



## higgens (Jul 2, 2016)

I didn't see the time posted? Isn't 9  coffee  10 ride????


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2016)

higgens said:


> I didn't see the time posted? Isn't 9  coffee  10 ride????



Meet 9:30 ride 10:30 unless you are riding to it from OC:  7/11 @ 8:00
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cc-1st-sunday-o-c-extension-ride.89890/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2016)

House full of Shelby last night


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2016)

A sea of Shelby at the Cyclone Coasters ride today...


----------



## higgens (Jul 3, 2016)

I got a few pics


----------



## higgens (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks like a good turn out. Noticeably missing are John's bikes and Ethan's killer custom Speedline. I sure would like to make another one of these. We'll have to see what next year holds. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2016)

Shelby Invasion 2016 is in the bag.
A great time was had by all. 
27 Shelby built bicycles by my count, but there were some that came and went throughout the day, so there may have been a few more.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2016)

_I can't get my tongue off the floor. I couldn't imagine what it would be like to see these beautiful Shelbys in person. Way to go guys._


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

I think I saw something really odd in those pictures. It was a Red stripped down Typhoon with a First Place ribbon hanging on the handlebars.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 4, 2016)

I made it out from AZ! A special thanks to Chris(robertriley) for letting me crash on his couch. Even though I was scared to close my eyes at night it was probably better than sleeping on the ground outside. It was nice meeting a lot of you guys, putting faces to the names. Everyone was really great, I'll be out again soon for sure


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 4, 2016)

More pics


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 4, 2016)

Good stuff...all of it.
I always enjoy the pics of the cyclone coaster rides, but I do particularly like the themed ones that show perspective.
Chris


----------

